# TrainLi 5 way switch



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all


I'm looking for a TrainLi 5 way switch. They used to make them but have stopped. If someone has one they are willing to part with, contact please me. If someone has one but wants to keep it please send me some pictures on how it works so hopefully I can make one.
My E-mail pantages at telus.net


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They are really long stub switches without frogs.
The rails will shorten as they bend outward, so their mates are staggered. Big trick is keeping the rails in gauge. Cross ties were spread out about one every 5 inches.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

These were not UV protected, need to always be indoors or in the shade.
Did you call Trainli to find current status of this 5 way switch??


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I e-mailed Trainli but have not received an answer, maybe I should phone them. Yes John, they are really long stub switches without frogs. I'm not worried about the UV protection, it's going to be used on our club modular.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has been out doors for 8 years with no effects however when not in use I had a special cover I made for it so as to keep sun and rain off it. I used it for my 5 track storage building. I and Greg had the switches specially made with NS rail. see If I can post a pic of it. Storage building and track are now gone. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan Pantages said:


> I e-mailed Trainli but have not received an answer, maybe I should phone them. Yes John, they are really long stub switches without frogs. I'm not worried about the UV protection, it's going to be used on our club modular.


Dan did you ever get a response?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I never found one. We used a 3 way switch and two single switches.


----------

